

The Development of Chez Scheme [pdf] - b-man
http://icfp06.cs.uchicago.edu/dybvig-talk.pdf

======
aarongough
I'm actually in the middle of implementing a Scheme variant at the moment, so
it's interesting to read about the features/decisions involved in another
implementation.

Scheme really is a beautiful language! I just ordered copies of SICP and 'The
Little Schemer', I'm looking forward to reading them!

Are there any Schemers on HN who would care to recommend other 'required
reads' for a new Scheme developer?

~~~
silentbicycle
Christian Queinnec's _Lisp in Small Pieces_ is excellent.

ReadScheme (<http://readscheme.org/>) also has a ludicrous amount of good docs
- I particularly recommend the Lambda papers, RABBIT, Orbit, and Dybvig's
thesis.

There's also good Scheme-related content in Peter Norvig's _Paradigms of
Artificial Intelligence Programming_ ("PAIP"), but I'd recommend it highly
even if you didn't care about Scheme. Its code samples are mostly in Common
Lisp (inc. a Scheme implementation), but it's an excellent book about
programming, period.

That should keep you busy for a while. :)

Edit: Also check out this comment from Mahmud
(<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=835020>), with lots of additional
suggestions.

------
andjones
Essentials of Programming Languages (EOPL) [http://www.amazon.com/Essentials-
Programming-Languages-Danie...](http://www.amazon.com/Essentials-Programming-
Languages-Daniel-Friedman/dp/0262062178)

and

The Seasoned Schemer as well [http://www.amazon.com/Seasoned-Schemer-Daniel-P-
Friedman/dp/...](http://www.amazon.com/Seasoned-Schemer-Daniel-P-
Friedman/dp/026256100X/)

------
jaen
"Any software problem can be solved by adding another layer of indirection."
-Steven M. Bellovin

